# Value Electronics interviews Samsung in an exclusive CES meeting to discuss the flat panel



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

If you want to learn what's new for Samsung's new 2014 TV line-up take a look at our private interview with two of Samsung's top technical TV product specialists.

Friend and like us if you want to be notified on our industry insider information as we post more news.

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting this video, I'll have to check it out. I'm looking to pick up a new tv within the next month. I've always been a huge Samsung fan, they make really good high end tvs.


----------



## NYPete (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a great interview Robert. Good to hear them giving information without a pre-written presentation, just talking about the products. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks NY Pete. I don't spend much time on the floor as it's a zoo. I prefer the one-on-one private meetings with the upper technical specialists and management to get the best accurate information.

I also have a good interview with Tim Alessi, on our Facebook page with LG's Sn. Director of display development. I was asked not to record most of my other private interviews and meetings, but ask any questions as I have a strong ongoing relationship with the manufactures.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## NYPete (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Robert, I'll check out the Tim Alessi interview. I can understand from their perspective some of these companies not wanting their interviews recorded, although for us I wish they all allowed it. 

One thing I'm wondering reading up on what is new from CES, etc., is what Panasonic is up to this year. I heard they had an LCD setup against their ZT60 or VT60 plasma from last year claiming they can get just about the same image quality from LED-LCD as they did on their great plasmas at CES. Leaving that aside (I heard it was not a great comparison as lights were shining on the screens, etc.), I'll just assume for now they are making a good LED-LCD. 

But with these other companies talking about exciting new advancements like OLED, full-array backlighting seems to be making a comeback for many manufacturers this year, new processing and local dimming trying to make their new UHD be superior to their previous 1080p LED-LCDs, curved TVs (I am not saying curved is a good thing yet - but it is pushing the envelope is my point), it seems Panasonic didn't have much exciting or new in terms of TV technology at CES. 

My reaction so far to Panasonic is - you stopped making your excellent plasmas for this? Am I missing something?


----------

